

What happens when National Geographic steals your art? - playhard
http://www.blyon.com/what-happens-when-national-geographic-steals-your-art/

======
zaroth
They apologize and offer to pay a fair and reasonable licensing fee?

It sounds like someone sold NG a license for art that wasn't theirs. NG was
also a victim here, it's not a lottery ticket for the artist.

I'm sorry the art was stolen, I'm glad they are trying to make it right by
offering to pay ~10x his going rate.

~~~
drivingmenuts
So, someone steals the front page artwork for your site, doesn't give you the
proper credit and then offers you a mere pittance of what they'll make in
sales and you're OK with that?

Capitalism shouldn't suck only for the little guys.

~~~
proexploit
The license isn't based on the amount of sales. He licenses it for $300. I get
that NG has more money than he does but I don't think it's relevant in this
situation.

------
proexploit
Whenever I see an article like this where only one side of an email chain is
posted, it makes me question the content. The start of the NG email reads "I
must respectfully disagree with the implication set forth in your reply email
that statutory damages for willful infringement in the range of $150,000 per
work are applicable to this situation.". That makes it sound as though his
email may have just reach out and said "You guys are so screwed, you do
realize stealing my shit is going to cost you $150k right?". How would that
prompt anything other than a carefully crafted response from a legal team?

------
aneeskA
If there are other artists who have faced similar treatment, is it not
possible for all of them to file against natgeo together?

------
sauronlord
<sarc> I'm so sorry to hear that they took what is yours and that you no
longer have access to your creation.

</sarc>

Since when did copyright infringement be made equal to theft?

